# audit, business-consulting, it-consulting

## Consultant

!
  ,       : audit, business-consulting or it-consulting.

----------


## Andyko

> business-consulting


,

----------


## Consultant

> ,


   ? :Frown:

----------


## Andyko

- .

----------


## .

*Consultant*,  ,           :Embarrassment: 



> 


   .

----------


## Consultant

> *Consultant*,  ,


,  .

"    - ."

-       ?         ?  :Smilie: 
  , , ,      :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

*Consultant*,  , ,  ?

----------

> *Consultant*,  , ,  ?


 .
   , ,     ...  ,      ""  -.       .  ,  -     ,    ,   erp   .

----------

**,        +,              .      ,            ""  "  ".       ,       -    ,   ,   ..       ,     .       ""?

----------

, ! 

"      ""?"

- , ,  ,                .

----------

**,       ,   .                   .       .     ..               .      .     ?

----------

> **,       ,   ...


,  ...      .




> .       .


-  ,       , ,  ,    .          sap  oracle -     ,     sap   ? ,  , ...   .





> ..               .      .     ?


,  ,   ...   ? - .   ,  .  4 (, , , , , ibm...) ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

,  "  ?"

----------

> ,  "  ?"


,    :Smilie:

----------

> ?


,     .   ,        14    .       ,     ,      ,            .      4        ,     .           .


> ,       , ,  ,    .


  ,    ,   ,   ,  .     - .             ()   .   .                     .

----------

> 4        ,     .           ..


 1-3    ,   . "  ",     ... 




> ,    ,   ,   ,  .


         ?  , ,       ...

----------

